# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Co oznacza wynik czynnika RF (ICD-9: K21) <10 IU/ml (norma 0 - 30)?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Wczoraj zrobiłam badanie krwi. Martwi mnie wynik: RF (ICD-9: K21) <10 IU/ml (norma 0 - 30). Co to może oznaczać?

Pozdrawiam

----------

